# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Alpecin en transpiratie

## JoostH

Zou de cafeïne in Alpecin shampoo invloed hebben op de transpiratie?

Joost

----------


## Wendy

Weet ik niet, maar heb je het al uitgeprobeerd?

----------

